# xbox live connection issues



## crazywoo (Oct 20, 2007)

i am having problems connecting to xbox live and i am no good with computers. i have tried the xbox live support page and emailed them countless numbers of times but still no luck in connecting to live

i have a windows xp service pack 2 computer and have a usb modem with no ethernet port in the back of it. the only ethernet port i have is in the back of my computer and i was wondering whether or not this would help me connect to xbox live. everytime i ttry connecting to xbox live and do the connection test it always says that my ip address is invalid and that i need to renew it but on doing so the ip address wont renew itself.

also any step by step guides to connecting would be great thankyou
and please could they be in diagram form as i am not too good with computers.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Connecting to xbox live with your Xbox 360 or what?


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey there, i'm having this exact same problem too and am dying to sort it out,

I don't wanna end up: Drilling Through Walls, Running Cables upstairs (Currently what i'm temprorarely doing), etc.

I just have my PC on wireless, and have a ethernet cable running from the back of my xbox and into the Ethernet Port in the back of my PC (at least thats what i think it is) And all i've got is 'IP Adress - Failed' It's driving me crazy i've tried tons of things.

So if any one could tell me aswell as the other person above, thanks just inform me when you can.

Regards,


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Enable ICS.


----------



## 123456789 (Oct 27, 2007)

revolution, try going into control panel -> network connections and then right click on your internet connection, click properties, then advanced and check " allow other users to connect through this computers internet connection.

then go into start-> all programs -> accessories -> communications -> network setup wizard then follow the steps.


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

123456789, it's worked! thanks a lot! but it's not entirely perfect.

When i switch my PC off my xbox live connection is lost, i also have a wireless adaptor and i have tried that, but the adaptor will not connect to the Wireless Network, it says the correct name of the Network but i'm confused on how it's not picking up any internet connection from it.

Sorry to be a neusence but does anyone know how to fix this?

P.S I have a Orange Modem Livebox.

Much appreciated.

TehRevolution.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

If your running your xbox live through your pc you will have to have the pc on for the connection to stay open, a slight annoyence i know. 

Also if your running live from your pc make sure that internet connection sharing is on.


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes everything works i just would like to know if theres anyway i could Connect my Wireless Adaptor for my 360 to my Modem it won't connect for some reason.

Just want to know if theres anyway to fix this because i spent £60 on the adaptor and would like to put the money to good use lol.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you have a wireless router/modem?


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a modem yes.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it wireless?


----------



## Gniuer (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello, i am having a problem connecting to X-Box 360 L!ve. I have a Arris TM502G modem. I have manually configured the IP settings, and that works, but i keep having a DNS failure. I manually configured it to what i was told in my cmd window. What exactly do i do?


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

yeh Van Hel, it's Wireless.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

When you go into your settings blade, choose network settings. Go to wireless and select your router and then type in the wep key.


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

What is my Settings blade?


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

The last dashboard blade/slide. From where you can change all of your settings, etc.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

also what colour is the light on the adapter


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

ummmm i still don't understand the settings blade thing, how do i access it?

and my adaptor light goes Red.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

On your dashboard. The main page thing. If you push your analog stick right then it changes the page. You go to the final page and select network settings.


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

oh on my xbox, sorry i thought you meant my PC =O

-E- how do i select wireless it just says;
Test XBL Connection
Test Media Connection
Edit Settings
Windows connect now
and restore to factory defaults.

??


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello? Have i been given up on? =/


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Edit settings. Then go down to the last option, it should be wireless settings. You simply search for your router from there and type in the WEP key.


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

ummmm ok i've done exactly what you said but it's coming up that my Wireless Network is 'not connected'

Whats wrong now? ¬¬


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Wait, when you search for nearby access points, does it find any?


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes it finds my Modem Livebox, do i need to buy a seperate Router or something?


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

If it finds your router then once you've selected it, what occurs?


----------



## 360dude (Jan 6, 2008)

hey people i got a 360 and want 2 go on xbox live i have a modem that my ISP gave to me but it isnt wireless and it doesent have a extra ethernet port on it but also i have a thing called a ADSL filter which i connect my phone to and the modem connects in to it too plus the modem is USB powered to i am wondering if i would be able to connect by ICS because i have a extra ethernet port on my computer can sum1 plz reply!!!!


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

yes you can, jus connect the ethernet cable from your 360 to your PC. Enable ICS and it should work.


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

i try to connecto to xbox live and then it says that it's not connected to my wireless network.

But when i go to do it again it says it's connected to the modem. strange


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Alright, when you do the xbox live test, what does it highlight as the problem?


----------



## 360dude (Jan 6, 2008)

Van Hel Singh said:


> yes you can, jus connect the ethernet cable from your 360 to your PC. Enable ICS and it should work.


do i have to buy a USB cable


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

360dude said:


> do i have to buy a USB cable


No, If you don't have an Ethernet cable, you will need to buy one.
As you will plug your USB Modem into the pc and use the Ethernet cable from pc to 360.


----------



## 360dude (Jan 6, 2008)

are you completly positive that it would work because i dont want to waste my money on a ethernet cable


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

it says that my Wireless Connection had failed.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Try this microsoft article for now and tell me if anything helps at all:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/907602
I'll try to look into it further, however, try switching the usb ports that your adapter is plugged in.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

360dude said:


> are you completly positive that it would work because i dont want to waste my money on a ethernet cable


I am, I have a USB modem connected to my PC and i have an ethernet cable running from my pc to 360, thats how i get on live. 

2 things to note: 
1: You will have to have your pc turned on every time you want to go live
2: Remeber to enable ICS on your pc otherwise you won't be able to go live.

Just to clarify things if your in the UK, I'm a tiscali user, hence the USB modem.


----------



## 360dude (Jan 6, 2008)

hey dude thanks for ur help i also live in the UK and am a wanadoo(orange) user with a speedtouch 330 USB modem (http://www.dsl-warehouse.co.uk/product_images/prev/ST330.jpg) thanks to you i might be able to go on live thanks for ur help!!!!!!! !ray:ray:ray:ray::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Mines the same modem, so you should have no problems what-so ever.
Like i say just remember to enable ICS on your pc, thats the only thing that prevented me from getting live.


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope mines totally Fcked up somehow!

Should i try buying a new router?


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah I think it's either your adapter or router.


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok i'll try buying one whenever i have the time


----------

